
Ask HN: How to maximize battery life of my Smartphone? - Fire-Dragon-DoL
This question keeps appearing within my group of friends, from my understanding there are 2 type of batteries in smartphones:<p>- LiPo
- LiIon<p>And there are various theories about phone charge&#x2F;discharge to keep battery healthy:<p>- Recharge when it goes down to 40% but stop at 80% (I use this technique for my laptop)
- Reach battery minimum (~10%) and fully recharge
- Keep the phone plugged whenever you can (battery topped as much as possible)
- Keep the battery as close as possible to 60% all time (recharge when it&#x27;s lower, stop charging when it&#x27;s higher)
- Keep the battery unplugged and fully charged all time (laptops only)<p>What&#x27;s the right way to deal with battery cycles of my smartphone?
Bonus points for laptops suggestions too.
======
fetus8
I'm really curious what an "expert" might have to say about this as well. I've
been the kind of person to charge my phone/laptop up all the way and wait for
it to be less than 10% before I plug it in again...

~~~
Fire-Dragon-DoL
Same here. Even the "web" seems confused about it, whenever I perform a
research on internet I find information stating one thing and then the
opposite. I'm so confused. I assume there are studies around it so there must
be a clear scientifically correct answer rather than just "theories"

